# Post Cleaning Hates



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

So, aside from the obvious, what really winds you up after cleaning or detailing the car?

For me, having to use the wipers really gets me rilled!


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes! The wipers p*** me right off! (I NEVER use the back one anyway, 'cause dirt looks twice as bad on tints!)

Another is putting the windows down, 'cause when they go back up they end up streaky!

ANYONE but me getting in the car is another! haha. "Get your feet off my mats!...No eating, drinking, sniffing or even breathing in this car! It's just been cleaned!" lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Opening the windows, kids getting in the back and touching the windows with their greasy paws, rain/dew etc ruining the fresh waxed look.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Using the wipers and windows down for me too!

That and living next to an airport means that after I've cleaned the car I can actually stand there and watch a fine layer of dust build up on the roof and bonnet...soul destroying!


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

target practice from the flipping birds. you need to sit in my garden with an air rifle and pick them off one at a time. thinking they own the joint. we will see who has the last laugh.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

yes wipers for me too - the grime on the edge of the screen aaahhhh

that and car park tickets, sweet wrappers in the footwells


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

cobra said:


> yes wipers for me too - the grime on the edge of the screen aaahhhh
> 
> that and car park tickets, *sweet wrappers in the footwells*


Easily cured by the threat of death for anyone eating in the car, even my 4 year old said to his nan the other day "I can't take them (sweets) in the car I'm not allowed to eat anything in the car".


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

If I can help it I never lay a finger on the windows! So if someone else does, it reallllllllly pushes the right buttons!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

themk2 said:


> If I can help it I never lay a finger on the windows! So if someone else does, it reallllllllly pushes the right buttons!


Me neither. I have my phone holder permantly attaced to my screen and thats it. It comes off only when i clean my interior glass every 4-6 weeks


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

My wife seems to drive through puddles immediately after cleaning the car. Not really that obscure at the moment, but very irritating during a dry spell (especially as they're usually avoidable puddles)


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

You have just spent all day detailing your car, the days perfect, loverly weather etc. then the car in front uses his water jets on windscreen and covers your car!

Aaagggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Watching sneaky drops of water stream from under the mirrors onto a freshly dried car, no matter how many times you dry in that area


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Yup having to wind down the windows, hate that.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

People in front of me who feel the need to wash their screen , Spraying all their hard water onto my car


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Wipers and windows.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

R7KY D said:


> People in front of me who feel the need to wash their screen , Spraying all their hard water onto my car


I do that to people who tailgate me.....:lol:


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

When my gf drags her feet over the sills and side skirts. Also when she leaves her rubbish in the footwells. AND when the dog jumps over onto the back seat from the boot(defiantly getting a dog guard).


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Night falls, start car, lights on, light layer of dust on windscreen bothers you as you peer into the night, hit the windscreen wash and wipe...........
BANG, the headlight washer jets fire also spraying screenwash all over bonnet and roof.......JUST LIKE LAST TIME YOU WAXED THE CAR!

DOH:wall:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kids fingers on the windows or putting the dog in boot after a walk. Or realising the neighbour was right and i did miss a bit!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My post cleaning hate..... Someone else getting the car dirty!!! 
I'll go for a drive after cleaning it, so I'm the first to dirty it! :lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Not for many years, a clean me sign, just dont touch kids, or the computer gets it, OK


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Has to be streeeky  windows for me too


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

neilos said:


> I do that to people who tailgate me.....:lol:


i do that to !


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i hate it when iv just washed and waxed and then look out and see a big bird bomb over it.dame birds and steaky windows for me


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> My wife seems to drive through puddles immediately after cleaning the car. Not really that obscure at the moment, but very irritating during a dry spell (especially as they're usually avoidable puddles)


Sounds like a pothole hunter mate . Mud splatter up my doors is a bugger too!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Sneaky wing mirror and fuel flap drips for me.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Today is my new one, snh on the car yesterday and it's persisting down now and has been since about 9pm last night, the beading is impressive though.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

podge07 said:


> (*defiantly* getting a dog guard).


Thats the way, defy the dirt :lol::thumb:


----------



## astra minter (Apr 3, 2012)

THE WIFE! Give it a day or two and its back to square one.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Using the windscreen wipers. Drives me nuts.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Female passengers.

Car interior was fully cleaned, seats immaculate, not a spec of dust on them.

I picked up a work colleague, a really pretty woman who I'd happily marry tomorrow.

When we arrive at work, I inspect the passenger seat and there are long hairs everywhere.

Footprints on my freshly cleaned car mats too.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Female passengers.
> 
> Car interior was fully cleaned, seats immaculate, not a spec of dust on them.
> 
> ...


Just sniff the seat and all will be worth it! :thumb: :lol:

But yeah washer jets... especially when you're 50 miles into the 60 mile trip to KDS for a show and shine.... and have dodged every bit of dirt on the way... until a transit unloads the whole damn bottle on you!!! :wall:


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Wipers and windows.
I will deliberately hang back from anything that is liable to kick up a spray and in warmer months ease off the throttle on the motorway to keep the bug count down 
At the moment I have the joy of having the arrogant idiot developer next door running a disc cutter every other day, usually just after its rained, so I'm left with a rather spotty car afterwards


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely wipers for me as well!


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Windows and wipers for me too 
As well as fingerprints on the dash after an interior detail 😡


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Tips said:


> Watching sneaky drops of water stream from under the mirrors onto a freshly dried car, no matter how many times you dry in that area


+1 and also from behind the number plate!!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

For me it's......

1)Bird s***e on the paintwork
2)wing mirror water spraying the car as soon as you drive off
3)Dust from the streets covering the car


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hate it when I spent 8 hours washing and correcting a car yesterday only for them to park it under a tree and with the high winds it's now covered in leaves again!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Driving it. :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

For me it's driving to work the next day and the car becoming filthy again.


----------



## xedbot (Sep 20, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Just sniff the seat and all will be worth it! :thumb: :lol


Just choked on my coffee reading that! lol!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

What's the deal with using the wipers? I don't get it.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Just sniff the seat and all will be worth it! :thumb: :lol:


Already done. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

That's the closest I'll ever get to her anyway....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Easy, I clean cars every day so my solution is to just not wash my car. Makes life so much easier. 
I enjoy the rubbish the kids leave in the back, the wife's rubbish all over the passenger area. My area in the car is clean so all is good, in actual fact my area with the steering wheel is the only area I clean.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Everything! Get away from my car! Arrrrgh!

Washing the windscreen, glad to find it's not just me.

High speed driving - nice dirty drops of spray collecting on the boot.

Birds, passengers, leaves from trees, shutting doors/boot.

opening windows and leaving streaks (my passengers are learning that windows are for looking through, climate control is for cooling down)

Oddly, the one I don't mind, even though all my non-detailing friends like to point out that it's happening after I just washed the car, is rain... Doesn't really do any harm, and I can admire the beading while checking I haven't missed anywhere. As long as I don't have to go anywhere, that is. Dirty spray!


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Easy, I clean cars every day so my solution is to just not wash my car. Makes life so much easier.
> I enjoy the rubbish the kids leave in the back, the wife's rubbish all over the passenger area. My area in the car is clean so all is good, in actual fact my area with the steering wheel is the only area I clean.


Not that I want you to leave or anything, but are you sure you're on the right forum?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

The wipers one is a biggie for me. 

When you've just got the car nice and clean, then you're driving along a see a massive puddle that you know you can't avoid 

Also, girlfriend's make up covered hands. I've noticed all girls leave make up finger prints after them. Like the way a dog keaves it's scent :lol:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

mine has to be the sneaky drops of water from the wing mirrors and fuel flap. Followed close by the bird bombs, and then the wife and kids touching eerything!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :devil:









Ok, ok I'm calm now..........


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Already done. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> That's the closest I'll ever get to her anyway....


:lol:

Couldn't you save up a collection of her hair and clone her? :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Already done. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> That's the closest I'll ever get to her anyway....


Not trying hard enough!

Post clean things I hate are, back ache and not having a cold beer in the fridge.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> What's the deal with using the wipers? I don't get it.


It leaves the dirty part at the top of the window where the wiper sweep doesn't reach. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Things that annoy me post detail?

Not a lot, the car is clean. I'm satiated.

I have to say though, you lot are nuts, crazy, ga ga. What the hell would you have to clean if it didn't get dirty again? 

As for getting angry at the car gathering dirt whilst in use. It's a car, that's what happens. Blimey, how do you lot function throughout the day worrying about how dirty the car is?

Just have to clean it again. It's the way of the world, accept it, move on and worry about something more useful. Like improving the missus' cooking or something. 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

When you've completed your detail then have to go out to work in the car and it rains... yes we've all done it and it drives me mad to arrive at work in a filthy car (people always comment on the car, so I like to keep it immaculate.)

Also, I agree with the whole streaky window opening ordeal. 

My missus just says 'Oh no, its going to rain' in a nice sarcastic way after I've spent a whole morning detailing it. Not fair!


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't mind it getting dirty again - as you say, it gives me something to clean - I just hate when the car is perfect apart from one tiny thing, 10 mins after finishing, when it could have been avoided.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Leaving the car in the car park at work.

For no other reason than I'd much rather spend time... well... pretty much anywhere other than work.


----------



## Owen 182 (Aug 13, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> For me it's driving to work the next day and the car becoming filthy again.


This. Made especially worse when i've announced on the Friday before leaving work my intention of spending the majority of Sunday cleaning the car, subsequently followed by the journey in on Monday morning destroying all my hard work and the car looking worse than my colleagues that gets at most 3 trips to the car wash per year if it's lucky.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

after using the jet wash at work and drying and waxing the car then the heavens open on way home and car gets spray off traffic in front.

happened tonight :wall:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to open the drivers side window to show my security pass on the way into work


----------



## Allan n (Jan 17, 2012)

I gave my mums car a wash polish n wax the other day and literaly within 24 hours the roof was pure white with seagull sh!t, annoyed wasnt the word !


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

First time I washed my new car I gave it the works,went out to show off my pride n joy in all her zymol glory and hit the motorway. Only two seconds later noticing white stuff coming from underneath the bonnet an going all over. The bloody snowfoam had got under the bonnet from the front grilles an happily sat there waiting for me to hit the national limit before making a guest appearance hahha. Lesson learnt. I now use a MF after drying to pick up the SF.


----------

